# Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

In der nächsten zeit möchte ich mir endlich eine schöne Meerforellenrute kaufen, das problem ist , dass ich zwischen 2 Modellen schwanke!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Entweder die Shimano Beastmaster 300 MH mit 15-40 g WG oder die Sportex Multispin 300 mit einem WG von 15-45 g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer dieser Ruten und kann mir sagen , wie die Rutenaktion , Wurfeigenschaft und Handling der beiden sind und für welche ich mich entscheiden sollte?

habe keine Lust das falsche zu kaufen , allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie die Aktion der beiden ist, am besten wäre eine etwas härtere Rute , um die Blinker und Wobbler auf Distanz weit hinaus zu peitschen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Über eure Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG Svenno


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Moin Moin ,
da gibt es nur eine Antwort : 
*SPORTEX*
:vik::vik::vik::vik: .
Würde Dir da aber zu einem anderen Model raten .
1 . Carat Spin 1 TC3021 3.00 m Wurfgewicht : 25 g Rutengewicht 225 g Reis um die 170-180 € ( hab ich selber und bin mega zufrieden damit 
2 . Sea Trout Wind ST3052 3.00 m Wurfgewicht : 38 g Rutengewicht 255 g Preis um die 190-200 €

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber soviel ich weiß ist die beastmaster relativ hart !!... du brauchst echt ne weiche rute für forellen !! ... zu der anderen kann ich dir nix sagen ....


----------



## stefan08 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

ich würde schimano sagen sie ist härter und schneller so kannst du weitere würfe erzielen und hast einen besseren kontakt zum fisch (bein anschlag und auch im drill) aber ehlich würde ich lieber paar euro mehr drauf legen und die speedmaster 300mh kaufen fische sie auch und ist ne hammer geile rute! sportex finde ich bisschen zu weich in der aktion habe schon mit einer vom kollegen gefischt und muss sagen für weite würfe mit 20-30g snaps ist sie nichts voll durchgezogen und die spitze klatscht ins wasser sie ist eher was für spökets und 10-18g und die schimano ruten 10-40g sind auch für 10-30g dafür gemacht naja musst du halt selber wissen ob du auf schwabell ruten oder eher steife schnelle ruten stehst


----------



## hecq (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Würde dir eine SPORTEX ans Herz legen!


----------



## singer (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



stefan08 schrieb:


> naja musst du halt selber wissen ob du auf schwabell ruten oder eher steife schnelle ruten stehst


So ein Blödsinn!! Shamoni soll steif und schnell sein.


----------



## steven23883 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Also ich würde dir die Shimano sagen und ganz im ernst gib lieber noch ein paar euro´s mehr aus und kaufe dir ne speedmaster ist so eine geile rute ein bekannter von mir hat sich die beastmaster gekauft und ist damit los und er war überhaupt nicht begeistert davon und sportex ist für mich bissle zu weich beim voll durchziehen klatscht die rutenspitze aufs wasser weil sie vorne bzw im ganzen bissle zu weich ist wie gesagt ich persönlich würde shimano sagen :m

Shimano Rute Speedmaster AX Spinning 300 MH 14-40g Preis 160€

Shimano Rute Beastmaster BX Spinning 300 MH 14-40g Pries 110 €

Sportex Multispin 300 mit von 15-45 g Preis:????


----------



## stefan08 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

@ singer
Shimano ist hart und sehr schnell|splat2:
kein schwabell scheiß und im gegensatz zu sportex auch noch günstiger speedmaster kriegt mann schon ab 130,00euro und ich wette das meine neue rute noch weiter wirft als die speedmaster kostet zwar bisschen mehr aber ein steifer brutaler schneller blank namens fireblood:q


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Speedmaster, 3,30m, 15-40g von Shimano.#6

Für mich gibt es keine bessere Rute, wenn es darum geht, Snaps gen Horizont zu donnern und mit 15g Sbiros Thomas Hansen nachzuahmen.|bla:

 Die Rute hat eine sehr gute Aktion und der Anhieb kommt auch noch auf weite Entfernung durch!#6

Die Beastmaster hat sicherlich eine ähnliche Aktion !!!

Sportex >>> :v:v:v


----------



## Andy1608 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Speedmaster, 3,30m, 15-40g von Shimano.#6
> 
> Für mich gibt es keine bessere Rute, wenn es darum geht, Snaps gen Horizont zu donnern und mit 15g Sbiros Thomas Hansen nachzuahmen.|bla:
> 
> ...




Ich sag nur jedem was ihm zu steht
Mir Sportex :m


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Jedem seine Lieblingsrute für die Küste !!!|bla:


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

@all

Ist es für Mefo dann besser eher steife oder eher weiche Ruten zu nehmen?


----------



## Andy1608 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ist es für Mefo dann besser eher steife oder eher weiche Ruten zu nehmen?




Ich fische da lieber etwas weicher,da Mefoś gute fluchten machen#6
Bei nem harten Knüppel ist die Gefahr,dass die Mefo aussteigen kann am größten|rolleyes


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Meine Speedmaster ist beides in einem, jedoch leicht genug, um mit 30g Snaps die 100 Meter Marke zu knacken. 

Ich halte nichts von Lämmerschwänzen an der Küste. Auf der einen Seite muss die Rute steif genug sein(Rückgrad), um auf weite Entfernung den Anhieb sicher durchbringen zu können.

Auf der anderen Seite muss sie sich im Wurf richtig aufladen und jedoch so sensibel sein, um auf kleinste Anfasser reagieren zu können.

Am Besten suchst du dir einen Händler deines Vertrauens und wenn möglich, fischst du beide MARKEN zur Probe.

Die Rolle muss natürlich auch auf die Rute abgestimmt sein, sonst hat du keine Freude daran.


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Meine Speedmaster ist beides in einem, jedoch leicht genug, um mit 30g Snaps die 100 Meter Marke zu knacken.
> 
> Ich halte nichts von Lämmerschwänzen an der Küste. Auf der einen Seite muss die Rute steif genug sein(Rückgrad), um auf weite Entfernung den Anhieb sicher durchbringen zu können.
> 
> ...



OK danke, ja ich werde meinen Fachhändler aufsuchen und die Ruten mal in die Hand nehmen, dann kann man imme rnoch besser entscheiden!


----------



## Andy1608 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Meine Speedmaster ist beides in einem, jedoch leicht genug, um mit 30g Snaps die 100 Meter Marke zu knacken.
> 
> Ich halte nichts von Lämmerschwänzen an der Küste. Auf der einen Seite muss die Rute steif genug sein(Rückgrad), um auf weite Entfernung den Anhieb sicher durchbringen zu können.
> 
> ...



Du hast die Schnur vergessen#h sonnst wird das im leben nichts mit 100m knacken:m


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Montiere auch gleich eine Rolle dran, damit du sehen kannst, ob die Rute waagerecht in der Hand liegt.

Die Rute sollte auch nicht so kopflastig sein, um sie ohne große Ermüdungserscheinungen einen ganzen Tag an der Küste durchfischen zu können.

Viel Glück bei der richtigen Auswahl !!!


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Du hast die Schnur vergessen#h sonnst wird das im leben nichts mit 100m knacken:m


 
Ich fische eine 12er Fireline (Farbe: Smoke) an der Küste, da sie nicht so weich ist, und  man sie ordentlich donnern kann.

Der Vorteil bei der Fireline ist, dass man auftretende Perücken besser lösen kann.

Von der Fireline Crystal kann ich nur abraten !!!


----------



## Andy1608 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Ich fische die 12er und auch die 8 ter Zoom 7:m habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht nehme sie sogar zu B.Angeln#h


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

@Svenno 02

Ich kann dir die Fenwick Iron FeatherII ans Herz legen. Da du aus Holstein kommst ist es nicht weit zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.
Denn da gibt es die Rute in verschieden Ausführungen ab 109 €.

Hab mir dort auch ein gekauft. Mir ist beim Aussuchen aufgefallen das die Lackierung der Ringe nicht so schön war. Habe mir so viele Ruten zeigen lassen bis alles ok war. Bei der 10 Rute war alles ok. 
Zu den Verkäufern kann ich nur sagen TOP. Gute fachkundige Beratung und ohne murren hätte er mir noch mehr Ruten gezeigt.

Ich schweife ab. Also schau dir die Rute an, nimm sie in die Hand und du wirst dich verlieben :l

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Lustiger Thread, he, he, he


----------



## henni82 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

servus...
also ich kann die neue speedmaster ax in 3m länge und einem wurfgewicht von 10-30g sehr empfehlen!
habe mir den stock vor zwei wochen erstanden und sehr zufrieden. die 15-40g wäre auch sehr gut! leider habe ich die sportex noch nicht gefischt aber die shimano hat mich überzeugt. dazu kommt noch das es meine erste shimano ist!




Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Ich fische eine 12er Fireline (Farbe: Smoke) an der Küste, da sie nicht so weich ist, und  man sie ordentlich donnern kann.
> 
> Der Vorteil bei der Fireline ist, dass man auftretende Perücken besser lösen kann.
> 
> Von der Fireline Crystal kann ich nur abraten !!!


 
zu der fireline muss ich leider sagen das diese doch eine sehr geringe knotenfestig besitzt und mir nicht so gefällt! man muss dort doch unbedingt "noknots" verwenden.
wenn man die "noknots" fischt und nicht aufpasst saußen sie immer durch den spitzenring!
ich fische zwar auch die fireline, weil es dort ne pinke gibt, die zum zandern mit gufi und ds sehr gut sichtbar ist! werde demnächst allerdings auf die rote spiderwire umsteigen. die spiderwire bsitzt eine runde flechtung, die nicht die knoten zerschneidet. deswegen wirst du son schnursalat schnell auseinanderbekommen, man brauch ja nur an den endenziehen und zack ist die schnur ab.
beim mefo angeln habe ich dort ne grüne spiderwire steahlt und zusammen mit dem bimini-twist eine nahe zu 100%ige knotenfestigkeit! und das ganze geht genauso gut rauszufeuern wie mit der fireline.

grüsse


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keine bessere Rute, wenn es darum geht ... Thomas Hansen nachzuahmen.



#6


Hallo,

hast du es auch schon geschafft, seine überaus lehrreiche Drilltechnik nachzumachen? Wenn beispielsweise die Trutte keine Schnur nimmt, was bei den Drills in den Videos zu 95% der Fall ist, man es aber trotzdem schafft, der Bremse einen Ton zu entlocken, indem man die Rute nach hinten reißt?

Diese Technik war mir bisher nur vom Hängerdrillen bekannt, wenn man den etwas weiter entfernt stehenden Angelkollegen für dumm verkaufen will. Das man es aber auch am Fisch tut war mir neu.
Man lernt halt nicht aus.

TL.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Ruten und Rollen, die man in den Videos manchmal erkennen kann. Vielleicht ist das auch für den TE interessant.
Handelt es sich bei der dort gefischten DAM Rute um eines dieser vielversprechenden Modelle die bei ca. 450 - 500 Euro beginnen?
Dem Aussehen nach zu urteilen schon. Wer weiß mehr?
Dann wurde noch eine Okuma Rolle gefischt, wo der Hersteller es anscheinend geschafft hat, das bekannte Kurbelgeräusch der alten Abu Schweden Rollen im modernen Design wieder aufleben zu lassen.
Um welches Modell handelt es sich?
Danke!


----------



## Belly_gaga (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Moinsen also mein nachbar und ein paar kumpels und ich wir fischen die Fenwick Iron Feather 2 ich kann nur sagen zum fischen auf mefo ist die super klasse,die shimano Beastmaster fische ich auch aber fürs mefo fischen gefällt sie mir nicht einfach zu hart,aber jeder mag es anders viel spaß beim ruten kauf :vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Wenn ich mal was sagen darf: Wer am weitesten wirft, fängt die wenigsten Fische. Nicht umgekehrt. Ich trete auch jederzeit den Beweis an!

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Sundvogel anschließen. |sagnix


----------



## Tobsn (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lustiger Thread, he, he, he


 
Stimmt... ACHTUNG EXPERTEN AM WERK!

T


----------



## Der Pilot (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

Da hat er Recht der Findling. 
Am wichtigsten ist gut abgestimmtes Gerät, (Rute/Rolle/Schnur) denn wenn`s richtig knallt, dann oft ganz in der Nähe und dann ist die beste Rute nur so gut wie die Bremse der Rolle. Wenn dann beide noch mit der Schnur harmonieren, hat man schon viel selbst in der Hand was den Ausgang des Drills angeht.|bla:
Nochmal zum Thema, ich finde Sportexruten sehr gut und sehr robust aber Shimano würde ich bei Mefos bevorzugen.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*

@Mr Sprock

Schön ist auf den DVDs auch, wie er mit viel zu leicht eingestellter Bremse immer stramm gegenan kurbelt.


----------



## Freelander (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Stimmt... ACHTUNG EXPERTEN AM WERK!
> 
> T


 

Na,na Jungs jeder fängt mal an.|rolleyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mr Sprock
> 
> Schön ist auf den DVDs auch, wie er mit viel zu leicht eingestellter Bremse immer stramm gegenan kurbelt.




Ja, das finde ich auch sehr lehrreich.
Ich meinte auch dieses nach hinten Ziehen und gleichzeitige Kurbeln, ohne dass sich der Fisch einen cm bewegt. Das einfache Durchkurbeln ohne Ruten- und Fischbewegung wie du es erwähnst ist ebenfalls sehr interessant.
Angehängt waren die Trutten aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> @Svenno 02
> 
> Ich kann dir die Fenwick Iron FeatherII ans Herz legen. Da du aus Holstein kommst ist es nicht weit zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.
> Denn da gibt es die Rute in verschieden Ausführungen ab 109 €.
> ...


 
spätestens da hätte ich mir ne andere rute ausgesucht, denn wenn du 10 ruten durchgucken musst bis du eine ohne lackfehler findest...#d

ich persönlich fische ne daiwa Shogoon und werd mir nie wieder eine andere rute kaufen...
selbst ne auf nem harrison gebaute meforute hat mich nicht überzeugt...

lieber ne parabolische qualitätsrute als ne straffe "billig-rute von der stange"!!!

und die daiwa kommt aus shottland, hat nen meeegaaa blank, ist meeegaa leicht und absolut zuverlässig was wurfweite und drilleigenschaften betrifft!!!

kost halt aber auch 200€+...


----------



## Tobsn (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Meerforellenrute: Sportex oder Shimano?*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na,na Jungs jeder fängt mal an.|rolleyes


 
Es kann ja auch jeder mal anfangen, aber dann den Klug*******r zu spielen, finde ich immer n bisschen schwierig!

T


----------

